# Jquery bei Ajax Call wird response ignoriert.



## boxi (14. Aug 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche gerade eine kleinen AjaxCall zu machen bei dem ich die Response auswerten sollte: Nun die wird ServerSeitig auch schön geschickt nur der Client JS/jquery meldet immer einen Fehler

Das kommt als Response vom Server:

```
200
Content-Type: application/json
 
{"id":"1000","email":"ich@mail.ch","firstName":"Hans","lastName":"Uli"}
```

Und der Code versteht es einfach nicht:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
	function makeCall(){
		$.ajax({
		    url: 'http://localhost:8080/rest/user/register',
		    type: 'get',
		    data: $('#registerForm').serializeArray(), // or 'ID=1&Name=John&Age=10'
		    success: function(data) { 
		    	alert('PUT completed\nStatusText:\t ' + data.statusText + '\nresponse:\t ' + data.responseText);
		    },
		    error: function(data) { 
		    	alert('PUT failed\nStatusText:\t ' + data.statusText + '\nresponse:\t ' + data.responseText); 
		    }
		});
	}
</script>
```

Will heissen ich bekomme immer die Meldung 
Put Failed
StatusText: error
response: 

Seht ihr, was da falsch sein könnte?


----------



## faetzminator (15. Aug 2012)

Sehe das Problem auch gerade nicht. Aber es gäb sonst noch [c]$.getJSON()[/c], bei welchem Call du dann direkt mit dem JSON Objekt arbeiten kannst. Nur eines fällt mir noch auf: ich hab den Content type für JSON Resultate nie manuell gesetzt, und trotzdem läufts (mit JQuery).


----------



## RawBit (6. Nov 2012)

Wenn du http://localhost:8080/rest/user/register mit den Parametern im Browser normal per Adresszeile aufrufst und der Server schickt dir das so als Text zurück:



> 200
> Content-Type: application/json
> 
> {"id":"1000","email":"ich@mail.ch","firstName":"Hans","lastName":"Uli"}



dann wird jQuery den JSON nicht parsen können

"200 Content-Type: application/json" ist kein JSON ;b

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nix auf, probiers mal mit getJSON


----------

